# Install issue on M4N78 motherboard



## borgotech (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi,
I try to make a "clean" 9.0 amd64 FreeBSD install on an Asus M4N78 motherboard with RAID 1 array (2 HDD 160GB SATA2 ) ar0 (onboard NVidia controller), but surprise, 9.0 sysinstall doesn't detect my array, it detects only my HDD like ad0 and ad1 but my RAID array NO. What is weird is with 8.2 amd64 it detects my array as ar0 and all works fine. I try to build a RAID 5 (with 5 disks) but no way, doesnt "detect" any array.  Can anyone help me with an advice? There is no support for NVidia Raid controllers on 9.0 release, or?

Best regards


----------



## mav@ (Feb 15, 2012)

Support is present, but it was completely rewritten. You should load the geom_raid module from the loader prompt. It supports NVIDIA RAIDs and should create the /dev/raid/r0 device.


----------



## borgotech (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you very much for your help.

Best Regards


----------



## borgotech (Feb 17, 2012)

For those who need help how to do that, select *2* from *Boot Menu* for loader promt and type: [CMD=""]load geom_raid[/CMD][CMD=""]boot[/CMD]. It  should create the /dev/raid/r0 device, and now you can use the r0 array, continue with installation, at the final from shell prompt you must add line: 
	
	



```
geom_raid_load="YES"
```
 to /boot/loader.conf bec*a*use geom_raid module must be loaded at boot. [CMD=""]ee /boot/loader.conf[/CMD] and add line: 
	
	



```
geom_raid_load="YES"
```
 to file.
 That's all. For me it works well. Thanks again to Dev Team for the tips. 

Best Regards


----------

